
Next generation of Scala Macros already in the works at EPFL - AheadOfTime295
http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2017/11/27/macros.html
======
AheadOfTime295
More details at
[https://gist.github.com/odersky/f91362f6d9c58cc1db53f3f44331...](https://gist.github.com/odersky/f91362f6d9c58cc1db53f3f443311140)

